# Anyone have photos of an 05+ F550 while plowing?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

contract requirements for a company requires us to submit photos of our trucks now each season while at work. Im surprised just the truck isnt enough now. Our 07 f550 hasnt plowed snow yet and our 2011 that is ordered of course we cant supply them either. Wont make or break the deal but if you have any photos with a western or boss plow that would be great. thanks


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Here you go.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres another one.....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;1048393 said:


> contract requirements for a company requires us to submit photos of our trucks now each season while at work.


What are they trying to accomplish by this?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1048413 said:


> What are they trying to accomplish by this?


I had to submit photos of equipment last season in order to place a bid on our local hospital. I just borrowed some from JD Dave.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Heres one when i was stuck.......I was reaching over to grab another Beer and just lost it..:salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Will this help?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Beat ya........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1048418 said:


> Beat ya........:laughing::laughing:


Maybe ,but I was the one taking the picture of you stuck in the ditch!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1048419 said:


> Maybe ,but I was the one taking the picture of you stuck in the ditch!


:laughing::laughing:.....:salute:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It would better if the hood was up.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1048415 said:


> Heres one when i was stuck.......I was reaching over to grab another Beer and just lost it..:salute:


Did it spill on you? xysport


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1048471 said:


> Did it spill on you? xysport


No spillage...You tend to forget im a Pro....:salute:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1048536 said:


> No spillage...You tend to forget im a Pro....:salute:


Not as much as me!!!


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

well its not an 05 but its not like the customer well know the difference!  picture stolen from my former employers website! shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1048413 said:


> What are they trying to accomplish by this?


Place we've been getting bids from for a couple years, nothing really worth while, finally has a couple good sites in our area that we bid on... so in order for them to give us the bid they need equipment lists, photos etc. Lots of companies ask for a few things like this but they seem pretty extravagant. I have all of our trucks listed, but the couple that we just got this season dont have any pictures yet with our company names on them, none plowing snow or even a plow hooked up to them, of course they want to see the truck "performing snow services".... its really dumb, i guess i could just tell them we just purchased the truck after this past snow season too.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

those first pics were nice except i have the same magazine it was diesel power may 2006 issue :laughing::laughing::laughing:lmfao
the pics sure probaly help though.


----------

